# Adopting through CAS in Ontario, Canada



## PDubs10612

Hi there...me and DH are starting the process to adopt though Children's Aid in London, Ontario and looking for any other couples who are in the process, or already have adopted, through CAS in Ontario. We have just completed our first set of paperwork :)


----------



## Heather M

not there yet but hope to be in the process in the next couple of years...would love to hear what you think of the whole process


----------

